# 1000 airplanes on the roof



## Ekpyrotic (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone listened to (live or recording) Glass' '1000 airplanes on the roof' sci-fi opera?

If so I'd be interested in your thoughts? I understand by any standards (even Glass') it's not a typical opera, nor is the music typical.

~ Jordan


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

Humm..... no, I haven't heard it, but I would like to.  

I do enjoy some of Glass's work, but not all of it.  

And one of my favorite Glass works, is the soundtrack to the excelent film, "The Fog of War." His music goes so well with this movie.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

it is nice, acoustical, a lot of material...


----------

